# Food for Luna



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I just realised that the food I have been feeding Luna has beet pulp in it - and given that she has alot of tear staining would this be a reason? The food she is on at the moment is Eukanuba Small Breed Puppy - one that I thought was "good" ... so what should I be feeding her then? What sort of brands are good (that would be available in Australia) - I don't really want to feed home-cooked at the moment. I do supplement her diet with a little canned food or cooked chicken (as breeder recommended) - but trying to not get her too picky!

It would be awesome if I found that the food was causing the staining (although likely only a confounding factor) - she looks like a raccoon hehe!

Edit : Anyone know if 'Advance" dog food it good (apparently its an Australian brand) - its what my vet sells although they sell ALOT of types!


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

You really need to learn how to evaluate the labels yourself so you can make an informed decision.

And yes, I stay away from beet pulp.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Some puppies will stain while they're teething. Karli's stains cleared up a lot after her adult teeth came in. She still has a little staining though. Do you have SPA Lavish Pet products by Tropiclean available in Australia? Their Facial Scrub helps lighten the stains.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Obviously I will need to learn how to read the food labels for myself... but advice about food and their experiences from people more knowledgable than myself is doubly important! 

When a dog food packet says "vegetable fiber" would that mean beet pulp? A dog food with corn listed 2nd or 3rd on the ingredients list wouldn't be the best would it? Sigh I have alot to learn!

I haven't seen the SPA Lavish pet Products in Australia


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota's breeder also recommended Advance - and we used that for a little while when she was a baby - but now we use Royal Canine, so far I've been happy with it.

When Luna is old enough, I mean, finished all her shots, I can also recommend a great groomer near you (I saw you lived near the Uni in your other post) - she's in Petersham - Wagging Tails is the salon name. Angela is wonderful!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna has already finished all her shots :chili: We did them alittle earlier because of my previous puppy dieing of Parvo and I wanted to make sure she was protected (we waited a good while before as well!). I will look around for Royal Canine. Wagging Tails in petersham -will have to check it out - my parents took their dog to Woof Dog Grooming in Bondi and she has a huge gash and bald spots and I think she got fleas there - not a good place anymore! Not sure if I will cut her hair though - I enjoy grooming it so far - but maybe a bath :biggrin: 

Luna was on Optimum at the breeders with Pedigree puppy canned food and cooked chicken - but I switched her to Eukanuba (as thats what my parents always use)... she also seems to not like the taste of the eukanuba, she sniffs it and then walks away :smrofl:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes!! Keep her in coat!! It's hard work, but I love it - well, I don't love all the arguments I have with Dakota about it, but I'm bigger than her, so I'm the boss! Even just for socialisation, taking Luna to the groomer & outings like that are a great idea.

As for food - I home cook mostly, but I always keep a few little packets of food on stand-by just in case. I get My Dog 'choice cuts' - it's gotta be 'choice cuts' or my two snobs wont eat it! Oh, but they do eat the My Dog 'Toppings' ones too, just not the regular My Dog.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Picking out puppy/dog food is so difficult!!! :new_shocked: There are so many choices and so many things to be aware of when reading the labels. If you are trying to avoid beet pulp, which I do too, I believe that Royal Canine has beet pulp in it. I would suggest searching the forum for food suggestions! Good luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Picking out puppy/dog food is so difficult!!! :new_shocked: There are so many choices and so many things to be aware of when reading the labels. If you are trying to avoid beet pulp, which I do too, I believe that Royal Canine has beet pulp in it. I would suggest searching the forum for food suggestions! Good luck!! :biggrin:[/B]


Wow! I didn't realise that - I just checked the pack, and it does have beet pulp - so sorry for giving you the wrong information! H & D don't really have problems with staining, so I hadn't even thought to check for beet.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I was at the vet today for our last day of puppy school :smcry: and looked at the dog foods they had - which were Advance, Iams, Eukanuba and Hill's Diet... they said they could get me Royal Canine too... However they all seem to have Beet pulp in it... the Advance says vegetable fiber but that could mean beet pulp right? :smpullhair: The vet guy also said he thought most dog foods had beet pulp in it but if i found one that helped with tear staining to let him know my vet seems to think its just a thing white dogs do and there isn't really a cure or reason"... sigh


Guess I will have to keep looking


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I was at the vet today for our last day of puppy school :smcry: and looked at the dog foods they had - which were Advance, Iams, Eukanuba and Hill's Diet... they said they could get me Royal Canine too... However they all seem to have Beet pulp in it... the Advance says vegetable fiber but that could mean beet pulp right? :smpullhair: The vet guy also said he thought most dog foods had beet pulp in it but if i found one that helped with tear staining to let him know my vet seems to think its just a thing white dogs do and there isn't really a cure or reason"... sigh
> 
> 
> Guess I will have to keep looking[/B]


Awww, try not to stress too much, Luna is still a baby, and she will be teething - its only natural, she will most likely stain during the whole teething process. Just try to wipe her face at least once a day, get the 'eye snot' out, and keep it nice & dry. I've used Corn Flour on Harley's face recently (he has allergies) and it seems to really help.

I don't know that 'vegetable fibre' would necessarily mean beet - Advance was recommended by Dakota's breeder, so maybe stick with that?? Don't take my word for it tho - I was the one that suggested Royal Canine, then discovereed it had beet pulp in it :brownbag: LOL


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

She doesn't really get eye boogers its more that her face is just wet all the time, I do dry it off and use a little 'tear stain' remover, her breeder said to pluck the hair around her eyes (much to scary for me), use potato flour to keep it dry and show dogs are all bleached... :blink: I have a sample bag of Advance so I might try that for a little while (obviously phasing it into her diet) or I might try eagle pack or Royal Canine. I found a few ones that had no beet in it but I had never heard of them ... 
Natural Balance
ZiwiPeak
4legs

Reason why this came up is she is nearly done with the bag of Eukanuba so I need to choose something else :smpullhair:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My guys love 4legs! And I've heard good things about Eagle Pack too. Good luck!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I called Advance today and the puppy food has no Beet Pulp :smilie_daumenpos: So i am gonna try her on that for the momment - she seems to prefer it to eukanuba too which is a plus!


----------

